# Annoying issues with the app



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

The error message "You have already scanned the package" is very light gray and almost impossible to see especially when you are on the dock scanning packages in direct sunlight. I don't know why they make the message gray on a black background and expect us to be able to read it.

I sent an email to support today about this problem hopefully they do something about it soon. If more people complain the faster they will fix it.

A closely related problem is often the app fails to beep correctly when you scan a package or gives you the wrong beep. ie: the scan went through but it beeped as if it didn't go through. The quickest way to know if it went through is to scan it again and look for the message "You already scanned the package" which tells you the scan went through. The problem again is the message is so hard to read. Talking with the warehouse people I know this is a common problem.

The slow way to do it is to look for the address on your itinerary to see if it is on the list but that is very slow and tedious, and doesn't really tell you anything because even if the address is on the list it doesn't mean the scan went through because there could be multiple packages to the same address.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Or you could just count the packages as you scan them and look at the number on the bottom of the screen


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Or you could just count the packages as you scan them and look at the number on the bottom of the screen


+1


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Or you could just count the packages as you scan them and look at the number on the bottom of the screen


Its easy to lose track when counting, and why would you want to do more unnecessay work and spend more time at the warehouse because the stupid app doesn't work right. And if you got the count wrong you're screwed. I prefer to work smarter not harder.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Its easy to lose track when counting, and why would you want to do more unnecessay work and spend more time at the warehouse because the stupid app doesn't work right. And if you got the count wrong you're screwed. I prefer to work smarter not harder.


Lol lose track scan a package notice count goes up 1 scan next package it's 2 next is 3. How hard is that?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

It's color coded on purpose 

Green means it scanned 
Grey means already scanned 
Red means invalid. 

Please don't have Amazon mess up that system. The message it says doesn't matter


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol lose track scan a package notice count goes up 1 scan next package it's 2 next is 3. How hard is that?


Manually counting packages when the app is supposed to do that for you is just dumb tedious work and waste of time. Like I said work smarter not harder. That's what computers and smartphones are supposed to be for, to automate tedious manual labor. If a smartphone app can't even do a simple thing like add and subtract what the hell is it good for. That is called a very poorly designed app. But if you enjoy manually counting packages all day like its 1978 knock yourself out LMAO. I got better things to do.


----------

